
British Opposition Leader: 'Nobody's Interested in English, Maths and Science' - vixen99
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4827676/Jeremy-Corbyn-claims-no-one-interested-core-subjects.html
======
ColinWright
The article later puts back the critical word(s) left out of the headline:

    
    
        Don't believe in Michael Gove Victorian
        theory of education that only English,
        Maths and Science matter.  Nobody here
        is only interested in those three subjects,
        so why should our children be?
    

See the difference? See the word _" only"_ ??

Changes the meaning completely ...

The Daily Fail strikes again.

